# Dave Travis' Funeral



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Dave Travis' funeral will take place at the church in Peristerona on Wednesday 12th August, 2015 at 16.00

All who knew Dave are warmly invited by Pam and her daughters to attend. If you do not know Peristerona you will find the church on the main road going through the village and there is a car park opposite.

Only family flowers please but those who wish to may donate to the village fund. 

To help Pam with arrangements for the refreshments after the service, perhaps people attending might let me know by PM.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I never met him MacManiac but my thoughts will be with the family on that day.

Ray


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

wizard4 said:


> I never met him MacManiac but my thoughts will be with the family on that day.
> 
> Ray


I know Pam will follow this thread and your thoughts are much appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dennis and I would like to attend.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Dennis and I would like to attend.


Pam will be pleased. I'll let her know.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Our thoughts will be with Pam, her family and friends on the day.


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> Dave Travis' funeral will take place at the church in Peristerona on Wednesday 12th August, 2015 at 16.00
> 
> All who knew Dave are warmly invited by Pam and her daughters to attend. If you do not know Peristerona you will find the church on the main road going through the village and there is a car park opposite.
> 
> ...


Very sad indeed. Please pass on our condolences.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. I did not know him but, I saw his name on the forum. My sincere condolences to his wife, family and friends.


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

What a roller coaster of a funeral. An amazing mix of Anglican and Cypriot service with almost equal numbers of Cypriots and English people attending. And what an outstanding job by Angel Guardian Funeral Homes and their staff for an amazing attention to detail and their compassion to all who attended. 

Many tears and moments of confusion as to what was happening but Dave's window Pam and their two daughters were kept informed of all procedures during the whole service.

We were privileged to be a part of this sad event and the amount of support shared by everyone who attended.

I hope in time to come that Pam and the girls take comfort from todays service and the hospitality offered at their home afterwards.

My thoughts go with you. xxxxx


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I have to echo the sentiments my wife has written (Yes ... the secret is out that southcoastlady is Mrs MacManiac) as a sad day was brightened by a lovely service. It was led by an Anglican and completed by a Greek Orthodox priest, and you did not have to understand Greek to appreciate the sentiment and warmth towards a man who had thoroughly immersed himself in the life of this quintessential Greek Cypriot village.

For me, and for many others, the highlight of the service was the homily read out by an 85 year old Greek Cypriot former teacher, who is often to be found lecturing tourists at Aphrodite's Baths. He read a moving tribute to Dave and this affected many there.

Tearful, sad, but a day we would not have missed. If ever a man was taken to the heart of a predominantly Cypriot village it was my friend Dave. Rest in peace.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I can only echo what has already been said. So lovely to see how much he was loved by the villagers, how much they had taken him and Pam into their community. A lovely if a bit confusing service that I am sure will be remembered for a long time. It's good to know Pam has so much support around her.


----------



## hiatusxenia (May 6, 2013)

It is lovely and quite unusual to hear of people being included in the local community to such an extent. Dave, Pam & family are obviously lovely people and I was saddened to hear about what happened to Dave. I hope that in time, Pam will be able to remember happier times.


----------

